# Glass hinge



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

I am going the cheap/custom rout for my glass top. I'm looking at buying a piece of glass 36''X12'' for my 20 long. I am going to have Home Depot cut it for me so I have two separate sheets one 3.5'' wide and one 7.5'' wide. I want to hinge these pieces so I have an opening (3.5'' wide) to do feedings/tank maintenance. Anyone have any ideas what I could use for this hinge?


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

You should beable to buy that same plastic stuff that comes on regular glass lids. I bought some from my LFS.. it was like $3 a foot... or if you're cheap, just get like a foot and cut it in 3-4" sections and only have hinge in 4 spots..


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Another way is to make a silicone hinge. You butt the two pieces of glass together and then run a bead of silicone right on top. If you want it more durable, a narrow strip of nylon screen can be embedded under the bead. If some silicone is forced in the gap between the pices, use a single edge razor blade from under the the new hinge to release any resistance. It is a good idea to make it thin and somewhat flat, otherwise it will bend back too much at first, and the thicker it is, the more likely it will be to eventually tear. While you are doing this, it's also a good time to make a handle. It can be a shell, a pebble, a knob, or a marble, just about anything that appeals to you. You just tack it on with a bit of silicone.


----------



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

Mcdaphnia said:


> Another way is to make a silicone hinge. You butt the two pieces of glass together and then run a bead of silicone right on top. If you want it more durable, a narrow strip of nylon screen can be embedded under the bead. If some silicone is forced in the gap between the pices, use a single edge razor blade from under the the new hinge to release any resistance. It is a good idea to make it thin and somewhat flat, otherwise it will bend back too much at first, and the thicker it is, the more likely it will be to eventually tear. While you are doing this, it's also a good time to make a handle. It can be a shell, a pebble, a knob, or a marble, just about anything that appeals to you. You just tack it on with a bit of silicone.


Wow that is an excellent idea, never heard of this before.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

What kind of 20 long is 36" long? Mine is only 30"".


----------



## lilredwuck (Jul 30, 2008)

technically couldn't you use just about any hinge if you siliconed/glued it into place? Like a door hinge or piano hinge


----------



## Aura (Oct 29, 2005)

Mcdaphnia said:


> Another way is to make a silicone hinge. You butt the two pieces of glass together and then run a bead of silicone right on top. If you want it more durable, a narrow strip of nylon screen can be embedded under the bead. If some silicone is forced in the gap between the pices, use a single edge razor blade from under the the new hinge to release any resistance. It is a good idea to make it thin and somewhat flat, otherwise it will bend back too much at first, and the thicker it is, the more likely it will be to eventually tear. While you are doing this, it's also a good time to make a handle. It can be a shell, a pebble, a knob, or a marble, just about anything that appeals to you. You just tack it on with a bit of silicone.


I repaired a broken hinge on mine using silicone. After applying the bead of silicone, I ran my fingers down either side of it to remove the excess and flatten and thin it a bit. Make sure your fingers are moist if you do this! It's been about 4 months now and is still working great and I think it looks better this way.


----------



## cholly2 (May 17, 2008)

* Ok . *** been there & made my own also. I used 3/8" glass from an old stereo cabinet. it was huge. Took the glass to a local Glass guy They do everything. Got 3 cuts 10 1/2inches. 3 cuts 4 inches.cost? 10 bucks for cuts & edges tapered to not cut fingers ( OUCH!) these now cover my new 125 gal./ 
Now for the hinges. If its not 3/8" glass the hinges are designed for that thickness glass. If too big it breaks the plastic. Too thin falls out the hinges. So, What I did was I use Vinyl seat repair tape made By Duct Tape brand. I clean glass w/ rubg alcohol. Then I heat the glass(w a hairdryer, don't drop in tankl (WOW what a buzzzzzzzzz)_ at ends where they meet. Now I place the tape along both edges & heat it again & roll w/ a wall paper roller. Heat it REAL good while rolling . Set aside do others then lift by supporting both ends & place on top. It stays hinged as long as U DONT pic it up by one end & let it swing. CAUTION : If must remove from atop tank support both sides as they may come apart. Holds up to h20 moisture about 6 to 9 months ! Good luck hope this helps . I like it . doesn't mean U will. If so cool. ! *


----------

